# Barack Obama Called Kanye West a "Jackass"



## KaiFox (Sep 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCdDKEFFU7Q

Lol Obama said this before an interview he did on CNBC.  The topic of Kanye interrupting Taylor Swift during the VMA's came up in a discussion, and....well, the president isn't shy about he's opinion on Kanye. ^^

Kanye's a fucking tool.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 16, 2009)

Barack Obama doesn't care about Kanye


----------



## Azure (Sep 16, 2009)

Nobody cares about Kanye anymore.  Finally.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 16, 2009)

*Shrugs* something said off the record is taken as on the record... When I rule the world. Publishing this is gonna be punishable by making you Date Azure >.>


----------



## Tycho (Sep 16, 2009)

Dude, nod of respect to Obama.  Probably not a wise thing to say, but I'm glad he said it.


----------



## Azure (Sep 16, 2009)

Eli said:


> *Shrugs* something said off the record is taken as on the record... When I rule the world. Publishing this is gonna be punishable by making you Date Azure >.>


I am very dateable.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 16, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Dude, nod of respect to Obama. Probably not a wise thing to say, but I'm glad he said it.


 
Same here. I like that he doesn't just say "no comment" or something to that effect.  Good for Obama, speaking his mind.


----------



## Horrorshow (Sep 16, 2009)

WHAT? INSULTING KAYNE WEST? THAT'S SOCIALISM.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 16, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Same here. I like that he doesn't just say "no comment" or something to that effect.  Good for Obama, speaking his mind.



It was off the record hun :/


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh well, people have feelings.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah, cause not everyone has to like Kayne west.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 16, 2009)

I was expecting him to call PETA jackasses at the end.  I was disappoint .


----------



## Carenath (Sep 16, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCdDKEFFU7QKanye's a fucking tool.


Along with every other R&B artist out there.


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 16, 2009)

"Yo girl, I'm gonna let you finish...But Hackfox is the coolest kid ever." - Kanye West.

I don't get why he said that, He must have been drunk but that Hackfox sounds like hes cool beans bro. 

Also, Yet again Obama stickin' his nose where he needs to GTFO.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Sep 16, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Same here. I like that he doesn't just say "no comment" or something to that effect.  Good for Obama, speaking his mind.



Well when Joe Wilson.....


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 16, 2009)

Carenath said:


> Along with every other R&B artist out there.


 
=D Damn right.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 16, 2009)

It's finally about time someone with political power spoke out about jackass celebrities who just want more publicity.


----------



## TDK (Sep 16, 2009)

GO OBAMA, FUCK KANYE! Obama should have said that shit to Sen. Wilson, the guy who interrupted his speech last week, now that would have been funny! Who would honestly beef with the President?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 16, 2009)

YO PREZ, I KNOW YO' TRYIN' TA RUN THE COUNTRY AN' ALL, AN' IMMA LET YOU FINISH, BUT CALLIN' ME A JACKASS AIN'T COOL.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 16, 2009)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:


> Well when Joe Wilson.....



1. When Joe Wilson shot his mouth off he was in a place where he definitely should not have done so.

2. Obama thinks Kanye's a jackass, he's got a right to say so, it would be pretty fucking stupid of him to yell "YOU'RE A JACKASS" at a Kanye West concert however.

Wilson wants to call Obama a liar, he's free to do so, but it is HIGHLY advisable that he not yell it in the middle of Congress.



Jashwa said:


> I was expecting him to call PETA jackasses at the end.  I was disappoint .



And alienate part of his constituency? They're not going to mentally differentiate "stupid nutcases who throw paint on people and do really stupid shit" and "law-abiding people who actually are about (or think they're about, anyway) ethical treatment of animals".  They're going to hear "ALL PETA PEOPLE ARE IDIOTS".


----------



## Nick (Sep 16, 2009)

That should really hit Kanye's ego haarrrddddd. 

Since Kanye is a racist and more than likely adores Obama, that should knock him off his highchair.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 16, 2009)

I hate Obama's policies, but I LOVE him as a person.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 16, 2009)

man I'm so happy he said that it makes me happy every time I hear my President saying Jackass


----------



## Kajet (Sep 17, 2009)

I like Obama more now.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 17, 2009)

He should tell Jay-Z to retire and als*WU-TANG CLAN AIN'T NUTHIN TO FUCK WITH*


----------



## Mr_Di (Sep 17, 2009)

Lool, I read it in newspaper yesterday. It was too damn colourite to see two articles, which were on same page, *Barack Obama Called Kanye West a "Jackass"* and *Preme Minister Putin presented a watch to some worker*, lol


----------



## pheonix (Sep 17, 2009)

Obama is now a hero.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 17, 2009)

Hackfox said:


> Also, Yet again Obama stickin' his nose where he needs to GTFO.



Hey, he didn't bring it up... :roll:
If he was a normal person he'd be allowed an opinion on it, why isn't he allowed to have some banter with journalists?



Also, I think Obama was really funny there xD Especially when he realised he'd said it on tape and was like "Uhh...."


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Sep 21, 2009)

I am going to quote a reporter that was in the room. â€œThatâ€™s what Pink said.â€ And the reporter said it like a little kid.


----------



## Slade (Sep 24, 2009)

OH MY GOD THE PRESIDENT HAS AN OPINION.

I'M TOTALLY SHOCKED. :V


----------

